# al peggio....



## rickymoto (26 Agosto 2013)

non c'è mai fine....
una frase che noi milanisti conosciamo bene
in decenni di tanti milan diversi abbiamo toccato spesso il fondo
e poi il fondo del fondo e poi....
....beh adesso non sarebbe in effetti così male
per lo meno rispetto a momenti molto più bui
però
guardare sabato la partita e vedere che il verona praticamnte era fermo
e noi dopo il goal non abbiamo saputo per la miliardesima volta chiudere
e poi...
...sapere già come sarebbe andata a finire 
beh
è da milan....quello del...peggio....
cmq
dopo lo sfogo di cui mi scuso mi presento
pocoover50 milanista da sempre elenco alcuni bei momento vissuti
presente il giorno della stella
presente al 5-0 al real
presente a barcellona
presente a vienna
presente alla vittoria del campionato del 92 con tanto di foto sul tricolore sull'erba di sansiro
e poi presente in una marea di derby compreso il 2 a 2 con rimonta di devecchi che mi ricordo che godemmo più di una vittoria
beh allora saluti a tutti e
visto che al peggio non c'è mai fine....
....immodestamente eccomi


----------



## robs91 (26 Agosto 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## rickymoto (26 Agosto 2013)

setanto mi dà tanto
quando ho fatto la foto sul tricolore gigante nel 92 tu avevi un anno! tristazzaazzz!!!!


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Agosto 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Hammer (26 Agosto 2013)

Benvenutissimo! 

PS. Il meno giovane del forum?


----------



## rickymoto (26 Agosto 2013)

grazie per la tua...delicatess...
meno giovane
èdiverso che più vecchio 
cmq
nonlo so mase lo sono ne approfitto per sparare piùmminkiate....sai l'alzheimer


----------



## Hammer (26 Agosto 2013)

rickymoto ha scritto:


> grazie per la tua...delicatess...
> meno giovane
> èdiverso che più vecchio
> cmq
> nonlo so mase lo sono ne approfitto per sparare piùmminkiate....sai l'alzheimer



Bisogna invocare Blu


----------



## rickymoto (26 Agosto 2013)

cuè stubblù?
nufetuso genoano senza larrigarossa?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2013)

Benvenuto!!


----------



## S T B (26 Agosto 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

Benvenuto


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------

